# Car Stereo Build



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

So, I have been extremely busy the past few weeks and apologize for my lack of time spent online (in the SW section!). Between traveling, working 4 or 5 jobs, and everything else I havent had time for much of anything. I did manage to spend a few hours the other night in the shop and build a subwoofer box for my new truck (04 Silverado crew cab, will post pics tomorrow) I figured if i am going to do a stereo, im going to make it what i have always wanted. Heres what my install is looking like so far.

Sub: Kicker Solo X 12"
Amp: Kicker ZX2500.1
Deck: Pioneer AVIC D3
Door Speakers: 2 pairs of Pioneer Premier TS-D720C Components (8 speakers)
Amp: Pioneer PRS-A900
10 farad capacitor
HD alternator
0 and 4 ga amp pulls
"Big three upgrade"
Dynamat the door panels
Viper 5902 alarm, with window relays and other goodies

The box is made of 1" thick MDF with a doubled up top plate. All joints are bonded with gorilla glue and cured. I covered it in about 6 coats of Dupli-Color spray on bed-liner, or 5 cans total. I plan to use another can for touch up, and to hit the bottom once more. The box alone weighs around 65lbs, ontop of the MONSTER 47lb magnet on the Solo X.









































































Dimensions of the box are approx 30 x 23 x 20. You are probability wondering why i left one side off of the box.... Its going to be a piece of 5/8" or 3/4 Plexi so you can see the chrome magnet, and inside of the box. I am looking into etching a sweet design, or using a router table to make the Solo "X" logo. When I light it with some LEDs only the X design will glow and the rest will remain clear.

I will get some pics of the truck tomorrow. So far i have installed a K&N intake (57 series) which I absolutely love, Vent shades on the windows, and a bug deflector. Soon to come: a throttle body spacer, headers and exhaust (Flowmaster 40 or 50 series, -cats) Programmer, Neoprene seat covers, Black carpet/headliner swap and dynamat underneath. If I like the sound of this box, I will buy a gallon of the truck bed liner and roll on one more thick coat. Also will be tinting the windows all around.

Longer term plans (6 months or so) would be headlights and tail lights, black grill, 4" leveling lift (6" front, 4" rear) with dual front shocks, 20" wheels on 35" tires, fender flares. A bumper and or light bar is on the list also.

Right now i am averaging 16 or 17 mpg, so i dont want to kill that with a lift and bigger tires. The intake, TB spacer, programmer, exhaust and other things will help keep that reasonable. If i end up going with a smaller lift and tires, thats fine by me.

POST PICS OF YOUR SYSTEM and mods you have done... Would love to see some pics, especially of other Silverado 1500s


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

It appears your going for a little bit different type of bass than I do. That box has some beef to it! Where's it going in the truck? Are you ditching the rear seats or porting it through the back of the cab?

I don't think you'll be able to get that good of mileage on 35s without a re-gearing. My buddy's Chevy with a 6.0 dropped to 13 on 35s, but he didn't have the rest of the goodies on the engine except k&n and exhaust. It's still a lot to make up. I do like the plans for it though. It costs a lot of money to look good.

I would post some pix of the stereos I installed, but unfavorable weather conditions screwed them up.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> It appears your going for a little bit different type of bass than I do. That box has some beef to it! Where's it going in the truck? Are you ditching the rear seats or porting it through the back of the cab?
> 
> I don't think you'll be able to get that good of mileage on 35s without a re-gearing. My buddy's Chevy with a 6.0 dropped to 13 on 35s, but he didn't have the rest of the goodies on the engine except k&n and exhaust. It's still a lot to make up. I do like the plans for it though. It costs a lot of money to look good.
> 
> I would post some pix of the stereos I installed, but unfavorable weather conditions screwed them up.


Its a crew cab, so i am removing the 40% part of the 60/40 rear seat for the box... Its made to fit almost perfectly in the space. the big amp will mount behind the other part of the rear seat. This box is a tester, if i dont like its performance and sound quality, i will be making another SRI replica (like i had for my L& solobaric) I know i will have enough mids and highs to keep up with that Solo X. My main delema was a set of 10s or 12s under the rear seat, and not being able to fold down the seatbacks for my dogs to ride in the car (bad weather), or taking out 1 passenger seat and still having storage room. The box plans are based from "FAT box USAs" box, with tuned port dimensions for the Solo X.

I have the 5.3L... My dad has the 6.0 and it gets terrible mileage compared to my truck. You cant compare the power but, i dont do much heavy towing so... My last tank i averaged about 18. Actually after doing some research i will prob end up going with 33x12.5x22's and a 4" lift. Would love dual remote reservoir Fox shocks on all 4 corners... but thats out there. With a programmer, exhaust, and throttle body spacer, i can hopefully be into the 20s before a lift.

I know what you mean about costing money to look good... its costing a buttload to even sound good, and looks havent hardly crossed my mind.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Your plans appear just as thorough as ever. I didn't figure you would be porting the box through the back of the cab. That would basically turn your ported box into a series tuned bandpass, and that would be a whore to tune without a lot of dicking around.

I don't know how the belts are set up in a Chevy, but check with your local laws for the rules on moving them. There weren't any rules on it in SD when I moved them in my explorer, but I don't know about Montana or Colorado.

You picked good stereo components. They won't be cheap, but I would love to hear it when it's done.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> Your plans appear just as thorough as ever. I didn't figure you would be *porting the box through the back of the cab*. That would basically turn your ported box into a series tuned bandpass, and that would be a whore to tune without a lot of dicking around.
> 
> I don't know how the belts are set up in a Chevy, but check with your local laws for the rules on moving them. There weren't any rules on it in SD when I moved them in my explorer, but I don't know about Montana or Colorado.
> 
> You picked good stereo components. They won't be cheap, but I would love to hear it when it's done.


I have heard 4 or 5 of those "cab ported" trucks... and they all sound like crap. Like somebody blowing on a kazoo. That and a hole that size cant be repaired for resale... but mainly like sounding like a fart in a coffee can.

I just want something simple in size, that can annihilate all of the tuner car stereos and rattling trunks... nothing cracks me up more than people looking at me all confused when I tell them its only 1 12" sub... and then blast "Master of Puppets" so loud that i have to break out the ear muffs and their faces are melting.

As for the belt thing... its Montana... we dont have emissions, and didnt have a speed-limit for some time. I prob wont be adding another alt, just replacing the existing one with a 250amp or something bigger. I forgot to put a dual battery setup, or deep cycle battery on the list... havent decided yet.

I cant explain how excited i am for this... After my ranger (Kicker L7 in the SRI replica) which was loud, but a cheaper system... basic 6x9s and an underpowered amp on the sub. This is a few steps up, and something i have been thinking about for about a year now. The powered components, and 2500w of sub power make a huge difference... Have you read anything about that Pioneer PRS-A900?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't read much of anything on stereo equipment since a couple years ago. Since then I've been pretty short on time and cash for that sort of thing. the quick reading I did on it just now makes it sound like one hell of an amp. It's got me jealous for sure.

The ported cab thing is a whole new PITA, but it can be done right. It usually took me a couple different tries to get it just right even with bassbox and linear x. The hole in the cab is an issue too, lol.

Just a "cover your ass" thought on the seat belt thing.

The deep cell isn't needed unless your going to be blasting it with the engine off. I couldn't help myself on this front.

I had a 15inch L7 (06 model I believe) in my explorer for a while. The damn thing pounded out unreal bass for the price, but I got tired of muddy, indistinguishable bass. Still a fun sub though, and I would run it again.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> I haven't read much of anything on stereo equipment since a couple years ago. Since then I've been pretty short on time and cash for that sort of thing. the quick reading I did on it just now makes it sound like one hell of an amp. It's got me jealous for sure.
> 
> The ported cab thing is a whole new PITA, but it can be done right. It usually took me a couple different tries to get it just right even with bassbox and linear x. The hole in the cab is an issue too, lol.
> 
> ...


My bad, i thought you were talking about the engine belt (for the HD alt) not seat belts... I wont have to remove anything but the part of the seat your ass goes on, and then fold the back of the seat down flat.

Lots of the time i am playing music, its with my car off, or at least 50/50 so it might be worth having a dual battery setup with a disconnect on the deep cycle.

Its all in the box with those L7s... i had mine in a "kicker spec" ported box and it sounded like crap, just moved a ton of air. I put it in the SRI replica box i made, and i have never been happier with a box, and if the one i just made sounds like crap i will re-design one to accommodate the Solo X










Kinda a cool design for a box... it incorporates ported, bandpass, and sealed box concepts all in one. I also loved how the cone of my sub was protected. It would hit the deeeeeppp lows, and was still tight enough to play metal.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I was wondering why you jumped to alternators and batteries in the same paragraph. haha

That is definitely a weird box. Is the top part with the smaller port a separate chamber, or are both ports in one chamber?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> I was wondering why you jumped to alternators and batteries in the same paragraph. haha
> 
> That is definitely a weird box. Is the top part with the smaller port a separate chamber, or are both ports in one chamber?


The top smaller port is connected to the bottom chamber on the right side of the picture... theres about 1" of space between the sheets on the end. Theres some internal baffles you cant really see, but you get the idea im sure.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I know nothing about car stereos but it sounds epic. Good luck man.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> I know nothing about car stereos but it sounds epic. Good luck man.


Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Install should be first thing next week provided I get my O ga amp kit, and components in the mail this week. Also having trouble finding a piece of 3/4" plexi for the side of the box. They want me to go to a 1/2 polycarbonate (what they make bulletproof glass out of) which is over 100$ for a 30x21 1/2" chunk... 20$ more expensive than 3/4" plexiglass


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Plowboy said:


> I was wondering why you jumped to alternators and batteries in the same paragraph. haha
> 
> *That is definitely a weird box*. Is the top part with the smaller port a separate chamber, or are both ports in one chamber?


How many "orders" is that box?

Where did you get the design from?

I built a 4th order box when I was a youngin...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected]° said:


> I was wondering why you jumped to alternators and batteries in the same paragraph. haha
> 
> *That is definitely a weird box*. Is the top part with the smaller port a separate chamber, or are both ports in one chamber?


How many "orders" is that box?

Where did you get the design from?

I built a 4th order box when I was a youngin...
[/quote]

I guess technically its an 8th order triple reflex bandpass... 3 ports. although I am not totally sure on that.

The design was from a box built by SRI, they were a small company in the early 90s so there's not many around... My friends older brother had one in his storage unit, and i poached the dimensions, and peeked inside at the baffling and port design. The box i copied was for a circular 12, so i made it big enough to accommodate a square solo-baric. My volume calculations were based on sub woofer surface area... which isn't at all accurate but i happened to luck out. Its more of a sound quality enclosure where as the last one for the solo X is SPL... if I dont like this box, I will be making a larger yet version of the SRI I had my L7 in.

Im so excited I dont know if I should sh*t or go blind.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Snapped a couple quick pics today after doing some acrylic work... Couldnt find anything thicker than 1/2" so, hopefully it holds up.










Shoulda turned the flash off









Rounded corners, red hardware










Install date is next monday (12th) and my Components (MB Quart instead of Pioneer Premier) will be in tomorrow sometime... Its finally coming together!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Got my package today




































Buttload of cable...










0 ga power and ground cable










Now i just have to find where im going to hide 4 crossovers for the door components... Install is still scheduled for monday


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just picked her up... took 2 days to get everything in.



















Rear crossovers and amp









Cap and amp in









box in, sorry for the glare









The sub is just as kickass as i expected, gain knob is bottomed out, and the bass output is FLAT on my deck.

Thats all for now... DB drags are this friday, if i get it broken in i might see what she can do.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice. Bout only thing I see your missing is a few monitors.could get fancy like mine with monitors built into headrests (not no cheap hob monitors).I have em in headrests facing front & back, then you could watch dvds, play x-box or whatever.lol mybad guess no one could sit in your backseat.lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Looks nice. Bout only thing I see your missing is a few monitors.could get fancy like mine with monitors built into headrests (not no cheap hob monitors).I have em in headrests facing front & back, then you could watch dvds, play x-box or whatever.lol mybad guess no one could sit in your backseat.lol


Headrest monitors and a Viper alarm are the next install when they tint my windows in a few weeks. 2 people can still legally sit in my back seat, as my box only uses the small side of the 60/40 split bench. I am prob going to need a new alternator, and a deep cycle battery in the future. I just took it for a drive to not piss my neighbors off, and for a single 12, it pounds harder than most systems i have heard.

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet I love my monitors! I run a stinger alt they run bout $750. Optimiun battery for sure!better check bout getting dual batteries. Looks sweet.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Dont know much.
But this shure is interesting.

Are you going to put LEDs in there to make it glow and sh*t?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

shiver905 said:


> Dont know much.
> But this shure is interesting.
> 
> Are you going to put LEDs in there to make it glow and sh*t?


I want to find somebody with a C&C to engrave something sweet on it (the SOLO X logo, maybe a skull, who knows) and then light it from the end so that design would light up.

I found some sweet hand engraving pictures people had done on acrylic, but dont have the time right now to sit down and do it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Me likey....

Looks nice man....Hell of an amp.....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Me likey....
> 
> Looks nice man....Hell of an amp.....


Thanks man... I wish you could hear it!

That amp is killer for sure... all the power i could ever need for that single 12" sub


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Me likey....
> 
> Looks nice man....Hell of an amp.....


Thanks man... I wish you could hear it!

That amp is killer for sure... all the power i could ever need for that single 12" sub








[/quote]

I bet it sounds good as hell... Although I am not familar with Kicker products......I too am going through a build......But I wont clutter your thread with that nonsense

What would this kicker be compariable too in say either a JL series or Fi series? if you have an idea?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Me likey....
> 
> Looks nice man....Hell of an amp.....


Thanks man... I wish you could hear it!

That amp is killer for sure... all the power i could ever need for that single 12" sub








[/quote]

I bet it sounds good as hell... Although I am not familar with Kicker products......I too am going through a build......But I wont clutter your thread with that nonsense

What would this kicker be compariable too in say either a JL series or Fi series? if you have an idea?
[/quote]

Feel free man, it wont clutter a thing, post pics as well!

Never used any JL audio stuff myself but have heard some great systems using their stuff. I think it really depends on what you want from your car. I wanted sound quality to the top of the volume knob, and the ability to crank up some brain crushing bass at the "flick of a wrist". The reason i picked a Kicker sub and amp was the 2500w recommended power, and 5000w peak (all in one 12" woofer hahahah) so the power is there, and the box is relatively small compared to 4 10"s or even 2 12"s.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

kicker can't really be compared. they're SPL speakers and JL for the most part makes SQL. some people love kicker because they pound, and they pound HARD. some people are more into the fidelity of the speaker, the actual reproduction...for that they go with higher end morel's and focals.

BTW, great choice on the MBquarts, i think you would've been a bit dissapointed with the pioneers.

great choice of H/U. definitely my favorite head units from that company.

sub...not really my style, but cool nonetheless, it should absolutely HAMMER. VERY nice box. most people dont take the time to make a quality box.

go with 2 deep cycle batteries for sure. you can upgrade your alt, but i wouldn't go crazy...you're not pushing 10k watts...but that 2500 should draw some serious juice. sounds like you did this install right. looks good, should sound great. always lock your doors and keep the music down in the neighborhood. i've had several systems stolen and it really sucks.







next setup i get is getting bolted to the floor and boobytrapped. lol.

forgot to ad. AK, if you're considering JL's, they make incredible subwoofers in the SQL realm. they're a tad on the pricey side, but you do get a quality product, and i think they're made in the USA, so that's a plus. my personal preference is boston acoustics. their subs hammer, and sound great and can hammer on low power. JL's W7 is just an amazing subwoofer. make sure you get a really nice custom box, W7's wont be done justice in a sealed liquid nails box.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> kicker can't really be compared. they're SPL speakers and JL for the most part makes SQL. some people love kicker because they pound, and they pound HARD. some people are more into the fidelity of the speaker, the actual reproduction...for that they go with higher end morel's and focals.
> 
> BTW, great choice on the MBquarts, i think you would've been a bit dissapointed with the pioneers.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i love the quarts so far... Lots of people complain the tweets are too sharp but it seems fine. People also complain that quality has dropped after they sold to some other company and arent made in germany anymore... hard to say. Also love the AVIC unit... soooo many cool features!

I went with the single Solo X over some 10s and 12s because I dont want to sacrifice tons (well... more than 40% hahaha) of back seat room (dogs and people) and using the typical "under seat" enclosure didnt allow me to fold the seat backs flat. When i want mega bass, i turn the knob from its typically 0ed out position and there it is. I thought about 4 10s behind the seat, 2 12s under the seat, and even 4 12s CRAMMED behind the seat but liked the idea of the Solo X the most. The midbass in the doors is enough to fill most music with the sub almost off, and even things like Steely dan, Metallica, all the way to Lamb Of God are crisp until you cant take the volume. My favorite part is pulling up on people with their trunk rattling, and drowning their crap out with CLEAR mids and highs, yet still making them plug their ears from the bass... "Yeah, its just a single 12"... Priceless

This box will also be attached for a few reasons other than theft... at over 120lbs in an car crash it would kill anybody in the car (especially passenger seat) bouncing around, and it is kind of top heavy with that magnet. Luckily theres a few places to attach it, one with an L bracket to where my jack used to be mounted, and then another few anchor points for child safety seats that i can use a piece of allthread and some washers.

Also installing a Viper 5602 with some goodies (motion sensor, glass break sensor, battery backup) to help protect my investment. When i wire up my train horn (compressor, storage tank, 4 horns), i can setup the alarm to blast that as a warning or discharge the tank with a 20 second blast... nobody is going to stand around and deal with that







For sure going to add another battery and a bigger alt. Right now im not seeing a voltage drop thats severe enough to dim lights or anything, but with my car turned off it will drain the battery in NO time flat.

Ak, I got to hear a car with the Hertz High-Energy components and subs during my install. For flat out crisp, clear sound they kicked ass... but they are not cheap.

Thanks for the compliments man, we will know how hard it hits in the next few weeks... If i cant make the Db drags tomorrow night it will be next friday.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah people complain about bostons, focals, everything...people just complain. lol. as with anything, there are fanboys for every brand. and every brand makes a crappy speaker, a decent speaker, and a good speaker.

BTW a 12" solo-x is an absolute monster sub. nobody is gonna touch that in a honda for sure.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

They got bought out by Maxsonics, I believe. They also make Crunch, Hifonics, and Autotek. Their cheap stuff is definitely cheap. I bought some cheap ($50ish/pair) 6x8s to toss in the coyote hunting truck, and the fricken baskets are completely made out of plastic. They do step it up in their higher end stuff though. You get what you pay for no matter what brand you choose.

JVC Arsenal CS-AW8240 as an sq sub FTW. It's around as loud as a 13w6 but without the low frequency trail off, and it sounds better IMO. It also costs half as much. You could run five of them for the price of one w7.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Me likey....
> 
> Looks nice man....Hell of an amp.....


Thanks man... I wish you could hear it!

That amp is killer for sure... all the power i could ever need for that single 12" sub








[/quote]

I bet it sounds good as hell... Although I am not familar with Kicker products......I too am going through a build......But I wont clutter your thread with that nonsense

What would this kicker be compariable too in say either a JL series or Fi series? if you have an idea?
[/quote]

Feel free man, it wont clutter a thing, post pics as well!

Never used any JL audio stuff myself but have heard some great systems using their stuff. I think it really depends on what you want from your car. I wanted sound quality to the top of the volume knob, and the ability to crank up some brain crushing bass at the "flick of a wrist". The reason i picked a Kicker sub and amp was the 2500w recommended power, and 5000w peak (all in one 12" woofer hahahah) so the power is there, and the box is relatively small compared to 4 10"s or even 2 12"s.
[/quote]

I will see what I can do when I'm ready to put build into car......
I hear on the watts....Amazing specs-hence why I had to ask on comparison......I guess I need to find someone local here that has a 12 inch.....I know someone with the solo 18 inch in the back of a suburban....But not fair comparison their.....lol

Anyhow thanks for the info...your a wealth of knowledge man....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yeah people complain about bostons, focals, everything...people just complain. lol. as with anything, there are fanboys for every brand. and every brand makes a crappy speaker, a decent speaker, and a good speaker.
> 
> BTW a 12" solo-x is an absolute monster sub. nobody is gonna touch that in a honda for sure.


People typically have their favorite and hate on everything else... I am all about what sounds good overall, and feel your box is a HUGE part of that when it comes to subs... The older box i mentioned would pound with an L7 that was 1/2 powered, and blew away some other expensive ass subs in a crap enclosure.

Yeah, i am finding out what a monster it really is day after day... I find more and more oldschool rap tunes, and music that i typically wouldnt think twice about.... played way up. Watching DVDs is sweet (NOT WHILE DRIVING!) and i am thinking about some headrest monitors (Hater vision) to rock motocross movies and stuff while i gear up to ride.

If i could have some Focal Utopias or some other outrageous stuff i would... but im no audiophile, and had too keep it within a budget. For that money theres a 1000 things i would be happier with than those door speakers (like a lift, 20s on 33s and a huge bumper?) Even what i have now is somewhat impractical for who i am... but i enjoy it and thats what counts i guess. EVERY single time for the past 3 days that i get out of my truck, i am smiling ear to ear and cant help but chuckle.

I am looking at one of these: Clicky and a 2TB SATA drive to put in it. Could store ALL of my movies, music, etc on that and have it on demand instead of carrying a book of DVDs and risking them getting stolen.

Yeah Plowboy, thats who it was... The "Q" series is the only ones above these, and the price is 200$ more or something. Just the magnet in the tweeters weighed more than the magnets in my stock door speakers so they cant be all bad. I agree they have cut production costs, but atleast they still use the original design for the higher end stuff. The main reason i used these was the price i got them for, and the great reviews i read online. The only bad thing was that the "tweeters were too sharp or loud" but.. i like that crisp high end, that you can still hear over anything, and are proportional to your other system components... A huge sub and factory paper cone door speakers really doesnt cut it for me anymore.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll be honest, i heard boston acoustics comps (of course im a boston fanboy...hence the reason im a snell slut for home audio), and they were probably the best sub 1k comps i've ever heard. somewhere i think i read that they move more air than a 10" subwoofer. but they are super crisp, if not a touch sharp in the tweeter, but that's their schtick. go with focals prosumer lineup and people will be telling you the same exact thing, but the tweeter is a bit soft. there's no way to win. lol.

at the same time i've had 2 sony xplod's in the doors (like 80 bucks for the pair) and they sounded great! lol.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Quick update... got some wheels, they need new tires for next summer... need to get an amp for my components as well, the 50w of deck power donesnt cut it... Looking at the Audison SRX 4, or a Hertz HP 4. The sub is almost broken in... hope to have some DB numbers in the next few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

what the hell do you do for a job man! you got some seriously blingin equipment for you hobbies


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr. Lahey said:


> what the hell do you do for a job man! you got some seriously blingin equipment for you hobbies


See the background of those pics? I build houses... Once every 2 years with my dad and brother. Just the 3 of us do most of the work (minus sheetrock and shingles typically) and then sell them, and start again. That is house number 6. Between that I remodel, and anything i can get my hands on. For the past 3 or 4 weeks i have been working 16-18 hour days so, kinda blows.

Thanks man, i appreciate it!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A few new things... Loving those DIY projects on cold days, and put lots of beer, err time, into this!
Added a MB Quart DSC 4125 amp for the components in all 4 doors (250W x 4). Impressed with this amp for what it cost, and now the tweets/mids are screamin loud and clear as well. Took off the fugly "discus" piece of plastic so the amp is all black.

Tinted the front windows to match the rear, smoked headlights, tails, cab light. Black grille and chevy emblem.

Painted my factory wheels black for winter... used a self etching primer, with duplicolor wheel coating. Fun project and love how they look. holds up great to that de-icer sh*t they use on the roads

Viper 5901 with some fun addons, window relays (2), glass break sensor, tilt sensor, PA and talking voice module... Got it mostly tuned and havent had many problems. Used the remote start from the top of the ski area (little over 2 miles according to GPS) so my truck was warm when i got down.

Beltronics RX75 with ProPack (Built in radar detector with laser "shifters" lol)... all i can say is WOW, this thing blows every other radar detector i have seen and used away... theres a few other options like the Escort Passport 9500ci, and the Shifter ZR series (jammers, they hate that word but thats what they are) that can piggy-back with windshield mount detectors. I got a screaming deal on this one, and have no need for GPS and traffic camera updates anyways. I did the install myself in 5 hours, which i heard STARTS at around 500$ locally because of the wires you have to run (front and rear shifters, radar detector "pod" and then everything else like the LED and remote speaker) and is more expensive if you need anything custom. I still need to fab up some aluminum brackets to lower the front shifters but... I havent had any use for the jammers because its winter. google it, and check em out!

Recon "xtreme" LED taillight bar... im 50/50 on this one, love how it looks but its a piece of crap for the most part.

Next is removing the 4x4 stickers, and possibly the emblems from the tailgate... would like to get my steering wheel controls back, but thats another 100$, and possibly darken up the tails a little more. And some seat covers... thinking neoprene, red and black?

some pics:




































Switch panel, bass knob on top, indicator LED (radar detector), and 3 switches for things...


















Added a mirrored piece of plexi to the bottom of the sub box... Nobody believed it was just 1 12" sub anyways

















I will try to get pics of where i installed the "shifter" pods and stuff like that, but they are kinda hidden behind the grille and front bumper. 
and maybe a video of the LED bar when its dark... I would make a video of the stereo, but after watching them on youtube i know it will just sound like sh*t.

If anybody has questions on how to smoke headlights, paint wheels or anything else i am glad to help


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What the hell did you use to paint the wheels? I've thought of either painting my wheels black or getting new ones for my ride. Also the radar detector, pics of that? Laser shifters?

I've got a Valentine 1 which I love, but right now I'm reading forums on how people installed it. Only problem is the sunroof which causes issues with one of the installs.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dude thats a waste of some serious space. An 8" sub would be plenty of bass unless your entering those blow your Fn ears out of your head competetions. I have a home theater with a single 250 watt 8" sub and it rattles the whole house and my living room has a concrete floor. No need for huge bass cabs anymore thats so 90's. Todays technology you get the same bass otu of a 8" sub as you would a 12" but its a hell of a lot tighter and has better response. Im no car stereo expert but seems over kill to me. Cool looking sub box though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Truck looks tight man......Your going a nice route with it......

I need to update my stuff.....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Truck looks tight man......Your going a nice route with it......
> 
> I need to update my stuff.....


Thanks man! Im digging the stealth look... Cant wait to see if those jammers are mounted properly when i hit my first speed trap


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Truck looks tight man......Your going a nice route with it......
> 
> I need to update my stuff.....


Thanks man! Im digging the stealth look... Cant wait to see if those jammers are mounted properly when i hit my first speed trap
[/quote]

I didn't read the whole thread-
Where you got them mounted?
And yeah I agree the "stealth" look is the best imho


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dunno, im more of an SQ guy. i like the 8's, especially the w7's. those fuckers hammer.

you have a setup that would rattle fillings loose though...better put some thread lock on EVERY bolt in that car. haha. good job.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i dunno, im more of an SQ guy. i like the 8's, especially the w7's. those fuckers hammer.
> 
> you have a setup that would rattle fillings loose though...better put some thread lock on EVERY bolt in that car. haha. good job.


Have you seen the cute 4's and 6's....
Sorry for derail SB420(what you will always be to me-lol)

I am selling my 10 W3v3's and going with the w7 4's and 6's in my cab of truck.I just installed the pair of W7 tens in my car and am pleased as I could be.Matched to the V1 JL amp it friggen pounds......Although not even close to what Sb has for setup...But they are 2 totally different animals altogether...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> i dunno, im more of an SQ guy. i like the 8's, especially the w7's. those fuckers hammer.
> 
> you have a setup that would rattle fillings loose though...better put some thread lock on EVERY bolt in that car. haha. good job.


Im a SQ guy too, but kinda wanted to "blur" the line between SPL and SQ... Theres no problems with mids and sharp highs now that its amped to all 4 doors.

If i want to step more into the SPL zone... i can swap the 2 ohm SPAIR (cone) for a 4 ohm and run my amp at 2 ohms instead of 4... This amp isnt 1 ohm stable so i cant wire it in series now


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PLease do snap pics man
They are trapping alot up here now...with the wide open roads we have....I believe within the next year-it will be a must to own one of these

Also let us know how the "traps" work out for ya.......lol


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice man! are you a member of smd?

I have 2 w6v2 i put over a 2 thousand watts (apiece) to daily for the last 3 years. (as you should know thats pretty impressive).

sadly i was brake checked switching lanes on the tristate tollway and put my jeep into the wall at 85. i hate walking in my room and seeing my sh*t just sitting there.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice man! are you a member of smd?
> 
> I have 2 w6v2 i put over a 2 thousand watts (apiece) to daily for the last 3 years. (as you should know thats pretty impressive).
> 
> sadly i was brake checked switching lanes on the tristate tollway and put my jeep into the wall at 85. i hate walking in my room and seeing my sh*t just sitting there.


I have looked around the SMD forums but never became a member... atleast not yet

Sounds sweet, what kinda amp and box?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice stuff....Appreciate the links
Yeah the laser is rare here-But you catch them on it every now and then in the summer and spring.Not so much the X band yet But heavy on the KA and K bands.....I do travel alot between here and my cabins and my business out in the valley.....I have very heavy foot....So something like this is going to a good investment......And save on some future bills....lol

I'm certainly going to be looking into that G4 after reading up on it some more though...But looks certainly worth the money...

I somehow managed to f*ck up that quote man....


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

2 hifonics 2006d bxi 1 ohm stable.

custom built box tuned to low 30's if i remember right. 3/4 mdf with a 1.5 sub face. i was looking for my blueprints earlier but i couldnt find them. i was hitting 140.4 on the dash with music. fully assembled the box/woofers/amp/rack weight upwards of 300 lbs

and it wasnt 2000 a peice, the subs are 4 ohm and i couldn't get them wired to 1 ohm. those were my old sound stream i was thinking of...

but still 1600 to a w6's still voids warranty. the w6's has awesome sq and spl in one package.

edit: box was also vented.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice truck! Man i liked those silver blinged rims though, but still looks cool with black rims, not as cool but still bombing. Love the zx amps pretty good quality. Keep us update with pics.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Very nice truck! Man i liked those silver blinged rims though, but still looks cool with black rims, not as cool but still bombing. Love the zx amps pretty good quality. Keep us update with pics.


I took the 20"s off for winter... they use gnarly de-icer here and it eats chrome. Thinking of having those partially powder coated black and leaviing the chrome lip... we will see. I also need new tires on those rims... perelli street tires in the winter arent much fun so i would like to do some 33" tires and a leveling lift (4") next summer.

Thanks man, i will keep updating!

Last night i found a guide on swapping all the instrument panel lights for LEDs... I REALLLLYYY want red dash / gauge illumination, but its something that takes lots of time to do... You have the gauge cluster, heating/cooling cluster, 4x4 switch cluster, light switch cluster, and both doors window controls, and steering wheel... each one is atleast 2 or 3 hours, up to 6. And its easy to fry the circuit boards soldering LEDs in... mistakes arent cheap.

The list of "to-do" DIY projects as of now:
Red LED dash, and interior lights 
Red and black "coverking" neoprene seat covers (not really DIY, but put them on)
Black carpet (whole interior has to come out)
Black suede headliner (and visors)
Charcoal the dome light cluster, and front cubby to match (for some reason they are tan to match my headliner?)
Would love a center console instead of the jump seat in the front... easy swap, but not cheap

Headers and exhaust are soon, and possibly a programmer/chip... I want to take my time and not run out of things to do


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Have you checked the dakota digital guages/instrument panels.......Probably make one for your year....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

put a BA chevy logo on the back window? and are those head monitors coming? Also, I forgot to check your state about the rims, I was going off the front picture lol. Im sometimes a tool.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> put a BA chevy logo on the back window? and are those head monitors coming? Also, I forgot to check your state about the rims, I was going off the front picture lol. Im sometimes a tool.


Funny you say that...not a chevy logo... it will be to rep the shop who did my tinting, and stereo / alarm install... They have 3 different window decals, but I want something 1 off (or limited production) for my truck... not something you will see on another ride. I will post a pic in a second (still working on the sketches) because they have a huge printer to do decals. It will be as tall as my window in the rear so, almost 2'x2' and their name across the bottom, about 4" tall.

Headrest monitors are on hold for a while... no need until summer, and then still not important to me as a driver. Like i said they are "hater vision" for people in traffic









Looking at the dakota digital stuff now AK... thanks! looks like they only do up to 94 silverados... but i will dig more. Still loving the look of Red LED and white face guages, red needles (or clear)

Heres a sketch: White, black, chrome, silver (and maybe charcoal or dark grey) are the colors i will use. The theme is "Warrior"









Working on another 2 right now, and found a kick ass gothic font for their name...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

looking good! yea the monitors really are not that cool, i put the money to something else also.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Does the powder coating damage or weaken the wheels? I was reading that somewhere cause I want to get black rims for my ride.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no...it's a load of BS made up by people with inferior UV cured products. prebaking to 400f will yield fine results. my friend worked for a shop right out of college that coated many things, including drag cars pushing 1000hp, and they never had a single issue.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> no...it's a load of BS made up by people with inferior UV cured products. prebaking to 400f will yield fine results. my friend worked for a shop right out of college that coated many things, including drag cars pushing 1000hp, and they never had a single issue.


Yeah, i agree... There are ways to F it up but anybody who knows their stuff will do it right. If you have an old oven you can almost do it yourself.

They guy here wont hire anybody else to even help him because he hates how everybody else does it... Which means it takes more time to get done, but always turns out great.

I actually have a few things i want to powdercoat black, including the frame and swingarm of my 03 CR250 dirtbike.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ægir said:


> no...it's a load of BS made up by people with inferior UV cured products. prebaking to 400f will yield fine results. my friend worked for a shop right out of college that coated many things, including drag cars pushing 1000hp, and they never had a single issue.


Yeah, i agree... There are ways to F it up but anybody who knows their stuff will do it right. If you have an old oven you can almost do it yourself.

They guy here wont hire anybody else to even help him because he hates how everybody else does it... Which means it takes more time to get done, but always turns out great.

I actually have a few things i want to powdercoat black, including the frame and swingarm of my 03 CR250 dirtbike.
[/quote]

Cool info to know, I might just get my wheels powder coated black.

anyone good with photoshop that could make the wheels black?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Cool info to know, I might just get my wheels powder coated black.
> 
> anyone good with photoshop that could make the wheels black?


I suck with photoshop, but i googled "BMW black factory wheels" and saw some pics of them... pretty sweet!

Are you thinking gloss black or flat black?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ægir said:


> Cool info to know, I might just get my wheels powder coated black.
> 
> anyone good with photoshop that could make the wheels black?


I suck with photoshop, but i googled "BMW black factory wheels" and saw some pics of them... pretty sweet!

Are you thinking gloss black or flat black?
[/quote]

Probably gloss black to match the window trim. I just was reading the website for the powder coating place around here, said it takes almost 2 weeks to get the job done. I'd have to buy a spare set of wheels, might as well just buy black wheels to begin with.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Was messing around with the camera today... every video I shot sounded like crap because of the mic on the camera. Tried to keep it as low volume as possible but still didnt help any. Doesnt do any justice to what it sounds like in person, but enjoy









Video about radar detector and where the jammers are hidden


Going to go somewhere away from my neighborhood and open up the doors and get the volume up... debating using confetti so you can actually see how much air that thing will move, and not just hear vibration because of the camera. DB drags started again so might finally get some numbers soon.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I got to say-I'm impressed with the air movement....
Doesn't sound too bad either man...Alot better than mine does-Camera certainly handled it better than my ipod
Refresh my on the amps and watts.....Damn looked it up-2500/1 will certainly get the job done....

I believe I need to go SPL rather than SQ







I took acouple more vids myself-But they turned out like the last.......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is what a shitty recording sounds like......lol

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Well I got to say-I'm impressed with the air movement....
> Doesn't sound too bad either man...Alot better than mine does-Camera certainly handled it better than my ipod
> Refresh my on the amps and watts.....Damn looked it up-2500/1 will certainly get the job done....
> 
> ...


Thats the beauty of high powered components in your doors, you can have SQ when you want it, and SPL at the turn of a knob. If i had the money I would run some of the Hertz components with about 4x the power.

Its a 2500.1 running at 4 ohms... so about 1250W to the soloX, and another 1000w for the doors (250w each set of MBquart components). The problem I ran into with a DVC sub and that amp pair was either under power it, or run the piss out of that amp which isnt 1ohm stable... so I am contemplating some other options at the moment.

A) replace the cone (SPAIR which is sweeeet about the SoloX, you can replace the cone and not the magnet or basket) with a dual 4ohm allowing me to run the amp at 2 ohms and the full 2500w

B) Get another 2500.1 and stack them, one per voice coil on the sub... less heat and stress on the amps, already have the wire pulled to my cap

C) Find an old school USAmps that is 1 ohm stable, and pound the crap out of it (where do i mount a 40" long amp?)

D) Do nothing, and keep my hearing for the next few years... Already carry ear plugs and muffs in my glove box

Regardless, It is on the low side of power at the moment... as you can tell by the short throw in the cone, they arent doing the wave like yours! Like I said, a bigger alt and dual battery setup are on the list before adding more power drain.

I will take her away from people and open the doors and really let it rip... Kinda want to try the chocolate milk thing







and I would bet I can make a few people tap out.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, switched from my computer speakers to my Beats by Dre Pros and it makes all the difference in the world.

Those arent bad AK, I would bet a tuned box with some ports would make all the difference in the world... you can hear they are more tight and crisp than my 12 in a ported box for sure.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Wow, switched from my computer speakers to my Beats by Dre Pros and it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Those arent bad AK, I would bet a tuned box with some ports would make all the difference in the world... you can hear they are more tight and crisp than my 12 in a ported box for sure.


Yeah I got some tight bass thats for sure...But I'm lacking greatly on the lows(as one can tell)-It's a tuned box right now-Just non ported-I'm told the ports and retune will make a huge difference.......But it's not too bad right now-I suprise most people with it......

I think I'm lacking in the "volume" area of the box as well.....But talking with a friend from FL lately-I may have him build me abox and ship it my way........Still kinda in the air on it...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Wow, switched from my computer speakers to my Beats by Dre Pros and it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Those arent bad AK, I would bet a tuned box with some ports would make all the difference in the world... you can hear they are more tight and crisp than my 12 in a ported box for sure.


Yeah I got some tight bass thats for sure...But I'm lacking greatly on the lows(as one can tell)-It's a tuned box right now-Just non ported-I'm told the ports and retune will make a huge difference.......But it's not too bad right now-I suprise most people with it......

I think I'm lacking in the "volume" area of the box as well.....But talking with a friend from FL lately-I may have him build me abox and ship it my way........Still kinda in the air on it...
[/quote]

sh*t man, I would build you a box for the cost of materials and shipping... Have been looking at some really sweet radius ported boxes, If you want i will take a whack at one for a pair of 10s or whatever you want in your trunk.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Wow, switched from my computer speakers to my Beats by Dre Pros and it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Those arent bad AK, I would bet a tuned box with some ports would make all the difference in the world... you can hear they are more tight and crisp than my 12 in a ported box for sure.


Yeah I got some tight bass thats for sure...But I'm lacking greatly on the lows(as one can tell)-It's a tuned box right now-Just non ported-I'm told the ports and retune will make a huge difference.......But it's not too bad right now-I suprise most people with it......

I think I'm lacking in the "volume" area of the box as well.....But talking with a friend from FL lately-I may have him build me abox and ship it my way........Still kinda in the air on it...
[/quote]

sh*t man, I would build you a box for the cost of materials and shipping... Have been looking at some really sweet radius ported boxes, If you want i will take a whack at one for a pair of 10s or whatever you want in your trunk.
[/quote]

I will keep this in mind.......
What you think materials would be roughly?

Talk at ya tomarrow....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah man, Well my box was 200$ or so... a sheet of 1" MDF and a 100$ piece of plexi. I would guess I could build one damn nice box for a pair of 10s for 150$ or less, not sure about shipping depending on size.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice looking system... enjoy the hearing aids later on









so serious question... listening to music to loud or with to much bass sound like sh*t esp with to much bass since you cant hear the music... whats the purpose of a system that can make you go deaf







why not some bose speakers and some nice tweeters and make it sound nicer with more balance and range vs louder?

dont get me wrong i love my music loud just well balanced


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

bob351 said:


> nice looking system... enjoy the hearing aids later on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the "H AIDS" later on to you as well

Bob, If you took a minute to read or research before shooting your mouth off... You would know there are high end component speakers in all 4 doors of my truck, backed with 1000w of power. Components are a Tweeter and midbass speaker, and MBquart is known for their sound quality and speakers in general(especially when they were made in germany). I also stated, that you cant hear any of the sound quality or bass (which are well balanced) because of the shitty mic on my camera, and shitty speakers on your end of the playback. There is "balance and range" as far up as you can turn the dial, and the tweets and highs hurt WAY more than the lows.

"No highs, no lows, must be Bose"

Trust me man, My music and SOUND QUALITY are extremely important when it comes to designing something like this... and I didnt cut any corners within my budget.

If I didnt care about sound quality, I would still be rocking my Apple earbuds... 









Oh wait... ( L to R Beats Studios in white and black, Turbine Coppers, Turbine Pros, Turbines, Jams, little jams (unopened) and the Beats Pros)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll post my system later on, not sure whether I should just add it here or create a new thread . . . .

Also on a separate note, beats?!?! Sound quality & beats, really?!?! For the cash you could of got something better.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Traveller said:


> I'll post my system later on, not sure whether I should just add it here or create a new thread . . . .
> 
> Also on a separate note, beats?!?! Sound quality & beats, really?!?! For the cash you could of got something better.


For free, no, not really...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyway nice system.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Traveller said:


> Anyway nice system.


Thanks, Didnt notice the Monster sticker inside my speaker box, or the logo on my switch panel?

Listen to some of the in ear (turbine, turbine pro, turbine copper) and compare them to other brands... The studios kick the crap out of the Bose noise canceling, what more could you want?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> nice looking system... enjoy the hearing aids later on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SB hit the nail on the head with his reply...
Bose is all hype.......Almost as much as my JL's.......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey
Just curious.....What did ya use to record your vids with?

I have to find something different here soon...

I'm chargeing my gopro up here today...Not too sure if that will pickup on sound any better or not....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never tried recording, but damn it sounds horrible.






Check out the temperature, 59°C - 60°C


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I've never tried recording, but damn it sounds horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That your system?

I hear ya on the sounding like sh*t.....Mine is way different in person...thats for sure......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Well I got to say-I'm impressed with the air movement....
> Doesn't sound too bad either man...Alot better than mine does-Camera certainly handled it better than my ipod
> Refresh my on the amps and watts.....Damn looked it up-2500/1 will certainly get the job done....
> 
> ...


Thats the beauty of high powered components in your doors, you can have SQ when you want it, and SPL at the turn of a knob. If i had the money I would run some of the Hertz components with about 4x the power.

Its a 2500.1 running at 4 ohms... so about 1250W to the soloX, and another 1000w for the doors (250w each set of MBquart components). The problem I ran into with a DVC sub and that amp pair was either under power it, or run the piss out of that amp which isnt 1ohm stable... so I am contemplating some other options at the moment.

A) replace the cone (SPAIR which is sweeeet about the SoloX, you can replace the cone and not the magnet or basket) with a dual 4ohm allowing me to run the amp at 2 ohms and the full 2500w

B) Get another 2500.1 and stack them, one per voice coil on the sub... less heat and stress on the amps, already have the wire pulled to my cap

C) Find an old school USAmps that is 1 ohm stable, and pound the crap out of it (where do i mount a 40" long amp?)

D) Do nothing, and keep my hearing for the next few years... Already carry ear plugs and muffs in my glove box

Regardless, It is on the low side of power at the moment... as you can tell by the short throw in the cone, they arent doing the wave like yours! Like I said, a bigger alt and dual battery setup are on the list before adding more power drain.

I will take her away from people and open the doors and really let it rip... Kinda want to try the chocolate milk thing







and I would bet I can make a few people tap out.
[/quote]

Yeah I got to figure something out in the front section-thats for sure...I need either better stuff than the current JL or I need some more watts.....Abetter cam cordr would be nice as well......lol

sh*t for only running 4ohm at 1250 give or take...it's sounds great and certainly not "pushed" yet......If thats the case-I would be happy where it sits at......Hell-I would like mine to sound like that.....









Just another failed attempt.....









http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> I've never tried recording, but damn it sounds horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That your system?

I hear ya on the sounding like sh*t.....Mine is way different in person...thats for sure......
[/quote]
Yep, 2x 12" pioneers spl's powered by a lanzar amp, stinger cap and full stinger wiring, the system is 5 years old and still kicking lol. Might upgrade everything soon, haven't touched anything other then adding the subs. All the door speakers are bose, so even with the added bass the system still sounds good to me. 
I'll try recording it again.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Traveller said:


> I've never tried recording, but damn it sounds horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That your system?

I hear ya on the sounding like sh*t.....Mine is way different in person...thats for sure......
[/quote]
Yep, 2x 12" pioneers spl's powered by a lanzar amp, stinger cap and full stinger wiring, the system is 5 years old and still kicking lol. Might upgrade everything soon, haven't touched anything other then adding the subs. All the door speakers are bose, so even with the added bass the system still sounds good to me. 
I'll try recording it again.
[/quote]

Not bad at all man......I'm getting ready to change mine and go a completely different route......

420-check this out man
Not bad for under $200 each for the subs......SA audio 12'a and a lanzar 1500 mono pushing in Aero box design
hit 144.2 DB's...lol


----------

